# jar Datei läßt sich vom Taskplaner nicht starten



## Guest (7. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problemsche. Und zwar habe ich eine jar Datei. Diese kann ich durch einen Doppelklick starten. Daraufhin habe ich probiert diese mit Hilfe von "Geplante Tasks" unter Windows aufzurufen. Das schlug fehl mit folgender Fehlermeldung: "Could not find the main class. The program will exit." 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann? Danke euch für eure Hilfsbereitschaft. 
Alex


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mrz 2006)

Kannst du noch kurz erläutern, was genau du versucht hast, um dein Programm über den Taskplaner zu starten?


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2006)

hi,
also zum taskplaner:
doppelklick auf "geplanten task hinzufügen" --> "weiter" --> mit "durchsuchen..." die jar datei auswählen und im darauf folgenden fenster "täglich" als häufigkeit auswählen und mit "weiter" bestätigen --> die startzeit eingeben und wieder mit "weiter" bestätigen --> kennwort eingeben mit "weiter" bestätigen --> letztes fenster auf "fertig stellen" drücken.

nach dem selben prinzip habe ich auch versucht die eingabeaufforderung zu starten und das hat funktioniert  :bahnhof: 
hast du eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
gruß alex


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mrz 2006)

Ja. Ich denke, die jar-Datei ist als solches nicht vom Taskplaner startbar.
Im Prinzip musst du den Interpreter starten lassen und ihm die jar-Datei übergeben, dann geht das.

Dazu klickst du mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf den bereits geplanten Task und klickst dann im Kontextmenü auf Eigenschaften. Im Reiter "Task" setzt du vor den Pfad mit der auszuführenden jar-Datei einfach noch _javaw -jar_.
Die Textzeile des Textfeldes unter "Ausführen:" sollte also so ähnlich aussehen:


> javaw -jar C:\Programme\Java-Programme\Test\Taskplaner-Test.jar



analog dazu die Ausführung einer .class-Datei:


> javaw C:\Programme\Java-Programme\Test\Taskplaner-Test.class



Sollte das nicht funktionieren, muss noch der Pfad zum JRE gesetzt werden.


----------



## Gast (9. Mrz 2006)

Super. Es hat geklappt. Ich danke dir.
Gruß Alex


----------

